

How to use the new iframe tabs to build better Facebook pages - wowfat
http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2011/build-better-facebook-pages-with-iframe-tabs/

======
ot
> 2) Add youtube videos and other music players

The first thing that came to my mind when I saw this was MySpace

~~~
code_duck
Excellent, Facebook can turn into the GeoMyAOLSpace it was always destined to
be, and the rest of the internet can continue unmolested.

------
DjDarkman
Maybe it should be the other way around, maybe your homepage should be able to
get "social" elements.

